# ~*~*~* Full Moon Magic Spell Part 9 *~*~*~



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

claire mac said:


> WE ALREADY HAVE SOME BFP's AFTER THIS SPELL!!!
> 
> HI GIRLS,
> IT MIGHT NOT COME UNDER COMPLEMENTARY THERAPIES BUT ITS WORTH A GO! THIS SPELL MUST BE DONE ON A FULL MOON.
> ...


Lunar Calendar 2007 
The Calendar shows the moon phases of the according year.

CLICK HERE​


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Right then where are all you old spellers? Will you be joining me with the spell this month Hows all the spell PG's babies doing

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I think I am joining you, this month, not sure where everyone else is 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I is here  

Dizzi ~ Don't forget to cleanse and leave your moonstone out to 'charge'


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls

I'll be giving this a go!  

Louj x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi

Do you put the spell out at 19.45 or start it?

Louj x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Louj said:


> Hi
> 
> Do you put the spell out at 19.45 or start it?
> 
> Louj x


I would say from then onwards personaly, as soon as its dark enough in the garden not to be seen by the neighbours

Shelly great Idea I will re do it on Wed too!

~Dizzi~


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I don't get hung up about doing the spell at exactly the right time   Just do it when you can, and like Dizzy says when its dark enough so your neighbours don't see you!!!   I usuallyprepare and say the spell indoors then take it outside again so next door don't think me a loon!!!   You do whatever you feel comfortable with   I would say don't worry if the egg gets eaten as some think a good sign as its gone back to nature (hope you know what i mean?) also if the egg is still there feel free to leave it out as long as you want but when you do pop the egg (if its still there) under a tree or in a bush or somewhere in the garden because it much nicer than down the sink!!!

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

count me in for this time!

Sue


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

all,

Just thought i would update you  , i am now nearly 21 weeks pg,   and to our great relief our baby seems to be fine this time.  Growing normally etc.... had our 20 week scan last week and they are so pleased with the baby's development, they also told us we are expecting a little boy.   I will keep doing the spell for 2 reasons, one to say thank you to the fertility goddess   and one for all those ladies here who have not been so lucky yet.         

Hope everyone is OK

Jenny


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Congratulations on your pregnancy Jenny - and thank you for doing the spell for those of us still trying.

I assume I have to do the spell an hour later because of the time difference?

Hugs

Sue


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh Jenny thats fantastic!!!!!  . I like you keep doing the spell for the same rasons  . My family is complete but feel the need to keep cracking eggs in saucers!!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

sue just do it when you feel comfortable doing it   As long as it on the night of the full moon then its o.k   sometimes things can get confussing when the time is 12am -1am sort of time! but I generally do it both days to make sure!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

5 minutes to go - just reminding everyone!!!!  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Done it - how long is it supposed to stay outside?  I said the chant 10 times inside and twice (quietly!) outside, hope that is enough!!!

I have put it on the lower shelf of my potting bench - hope the goddess will find it there!  But it is hidden enough for my hubby not to find it - he will think I am a nutter!  He already thinks that I have a screw loose for going to reiki!

Good luck to you all!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive just done it, the moon is low, so not direct above the garden, but I am sure it will move round! and Ive left my moonstone next to it to be charged.

 Everyone


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I mite go and do this for the other ladies as well or well if i dont get chance (as im in my PJ's now!) can someone do it and think of me 

Kate xx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh I didn't get the chance to do it!  Gutted 
I did the chant though! 
Best of luck ladies!
Louj x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I didn't do the actual spell, but I did go outside and had a conversation with her, for all of us


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning Ladies,
  Well done to those who remembered!!!! I did it for all you lovely ladies so lets keep our fingers crossed we get some more spell PG's soon!!!
  Leave the saucer out as long as you like   whatever makes you happy  

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

We had rain last night so now I have a flooded saucer with some leaves floating in it!!!

Sue


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Mac

Thank you so much for thinking of us!

I'll keep you posted.

Louj x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

NEXT FULL MOON

Fri 26th Oct-04.52

​


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks dizzy!!! Sorry i havent been around much. I have seperated from DH and things have been very busy (trying to get income support and everything sorted) but I am back now and happier than ever   Lets make this months a cracker and get as many gals to do the spell as we can  .

Love to you all,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I know its been a rough few weeks hun, keep your Chin up with FF your not alone
~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

DITTO to what Dizzi has just said - Claire keep your chin up hun - it does get easier 

Kate xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Ditto from me too.  

Sending lots of hugs your way, Claire.

Sue


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks ladies, I couldn't be happier! its just waiting for things to get sorted  . Not worried as I know everything will work out and me and the kids will be happy  .


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi There!

Is anyone doing the spell tonight?

S X


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi ladies, something to give you all hope!!

I have been doing this 'spell' for the past 5 months, Its only went I looked at my diary today and noticed tonite is the nite, that I remembered that I hadn't shared my news.

We have been trying for the past 12 years to conceive, but never quite making it.  A few near misses.........  We changed our path slightly to surrogacy and I am pleased to say that our surro is finally pregnant!  Very early days, but we are very hopeful.

If you don't mind, I think I will carry on with this spell as if it worked for me, maybe someone else will get lucky as well!.

good luck for everyone else  

Nicky xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

sorry i havent been around for a while but just wanted to pop on and tell you my news my baby will be born on the 

20th nov by c.section due to my placenta being low   i cant wait  

goodluck to all you spellers it does work   

nicky - congratulations hun


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi girls.. I read somewhere that it's good to buy a baby's bonnet on the full moon?? If you want to conceive that month??

Well, I had my baseline scan in London yesterday and I mentioned to dp that I'd read this somewhere, so we decided to go and buy one!    Went into baby gap but couldn't find a single one so we ended up buying a pack of 2! Dp said does that mean we'll have twins now then?   

Try anything me    Good luck Girlies    Maria x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Fantastic News Ladies



> so we ended up buying a pack of 2! Dp said does that mean we'll have twins now then?


    

Probably - I will be waiting for your Post 

I diddnt do the spell this month 

~Dizzi~


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Missed it....and it worked so well for number 1. I'll have to try again in November...
Lizi.x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi ladies,
  Sorry I havent been around much but very very busy with thing! I didint do the spell this month as I totally forgot  .

  Nicky thats just fantastic news!!!  . Heres to a happy and healthy 9months and beyond!!! keep us posted love!

  Fudgey My birthday is Nov 21st!!! cant remember if you have told us the sex of baby but if its a girl Claire is a lovely name!!!  Claire louise is very popular (in the 70's!!!)  Hope you are fit and well and enjoying your time being PG   Take care babe.

  Maria hope the twin pack of bonnets does help with the twin pack of babies!!!   keep us updated!!!  .

  Dizzi there is always next month love  .

  Lizi I will do the spell for you next month too   A little more magic cant hurt now can it!!!  .

  Things have been very hectic round here, dont know if I am coming or going!!! Meg is back at school today so hopefully things will start getting back to normal!!!

Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

WE ALREADY HAVE SOME BFP's AFTER THIS SPELL!!! 


HI GIRLS,
IT MIGHT NOT COME UNDER COMPLEMENTARY THERAPIES BUT ITS WORTH A GO! THIS SPELL MUST BE DONE ON A FULL MOON.

BRAKE AN EGG IN TO A SAUCER AND SURROUND WITH GREEN LEAVES, SPRINKLE WITH SALT AND RECITE THIS CHANT...............

I WILL HAVE A BABY, THE GODDESS OF FERTILITY WILL BLESS ME SOON, BEFORE THE WANING OF THE MOON.

IN THE EVENING LEAVE THE SAUCER IN THE GARDEN.
OR BUY A BABY'S BONNET ON A FULL MOON. 
THERE ARE SOME REALLY HARD ONES BUT THESE ARE EASY SPELLS AND FINGERS CROSSED MIGHT JUST HELP! GIVE THEM A GO AND LET ME KNOW IF THEY WORK FOR YOU!
TAKE CARE,
CLAIRE.






Full moon dates in 2007........ 

Wed Jan

Fri 2nd Feb- 05.45

Sat 3rd March - 23.17 

Mon- 2nd April- 17.15 
Wed 2nd May- 10.09

Fri 1st June-01.04  


Sat 30th June-13.49

Mon 30th July-00.48

Tue 28th Aug-10.35   

Wed 26th Sept-19.40 Fri 26th Oct-04.52  

Sat 24th Nov-14.30  
  



Mon 24th Dec 01.16   


SPELL PREGNANCY/BABY LIST
Piglett 03/01/06  Edward 8lb 1 oz  
ZoeD 04/01/06   Noah 8lb 1 1/2 oz  
Mac 23/02/06   Connor 8lb 5 oz 
Noodles 15/3/06  Amber-lily 7lb 13oz 
Jane1  11/6/06  Oliver Andrew 7lb 6oz 
Lizibee  3/7/06  Rosa Grace 
Freddie    Tallulah and Georgia born june ?  
Sarahstewart      
Wendy Woo    Luke Michael born 31st July 06 
Caza 7/8/06   Maddison 5lb 10oz and Jacob 5lb 12oz   
Allison Kate       
Scruffyted  EDD 20/12/06 ~    
Shortbutkute  EDD 26/12/06  
ClareMack   Alex and Josh born 5th nov - born at 28weeks  
Fidget     
TracyB    
Nikkinak   
Zoe D 13/05/07 Miller Jozef John 9lb 2oz 
Jome EDD 5/7/07   
brownowl23 9/10/07   
Nikkiank 27/08/07? 
fudgeyfu  03/12/07    
Nubianqueen 18/12/07 
Fudgyfu 20/11/07 Evie   


Hi,
   Now I know this list is out of date as some of the list have had their baby/babies! could you please let me know if you you have any info? It was my birthday on Wednesday so This sat is my night out with the girls!!! I will do the spell for all you ladies before I go out!!! Good luck and lets have some more spell babies!!!!!
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

[fly] CONGRATULATIONS FUDGY!!!
WELCOME TO THE WORLS EVIE
LOVE & HUGS
CLAIRE,MEGAN & CONNOR
XXX[/fly]


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

OMG Fudgy, it didn't seem that long ago you was saying about your BFP

Huge congrats   


I will be babysitting tomorrow afternoon/evening, so won't be able to do the spell, but I will nip outside when little un in bed and have a wish instead  

XXx


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi everyone

Congratulations Fudgy,Evie is gorgeous, well worth the wait

I am free tomorrow nite to do the spell , my dh thinks I have lost the plot, but will carry on regardless.  Bit of a problem keeping the dog away from the egg, thinks she is getting a treat ha ha.

take care

Nicky xx

ps our surrogate has her first scan on Monday, so fingers crossed all goes well and we have passed one hurdle!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nicky how exciting!!! You will be there to watch wont you? Make sure you pop back and tell us all about it!  

Shell a quiet word with the goddess might just do the trick   will add you in to my spell  along with the others!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

[fly]FULL MOON TONIGHT[/fly]

DO THE SPELL AT WHATEVER TIME YOU LIKE . THE MOON IS OUT BEFORE ITS DARK IF LAST NIGHT IS ANYTHING TO GO BY AND EVEN LAST NIGHT IS WAS NICE AND BIG! ME AND MEGAN NOTICED IT AND COULDNT STOP WATCHING IT! GOOD LUCK LADIES AND KEEP US INFORMED IF THERE IS ANY GOOD NEWS!

LOVE & HUGS,
CLAIRE,
XXX.


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Claire - try keeping me away!!!. ha ha.  Yes me and dh will be there, cant wait, although very nervous too.

Of course I will let you all know how it goes.

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

shelle for my text 

Ive just been out and done this, I picked 7 green leaves from my hydrangea which is still in bloom and I recited the chant 7 times
 everyone
 
​


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Dizzi I think 7 times should do it!!!  

Nicky is your surogate fit and well? No history of PG problems? or are you just being a normal worried Mummy and freting?!?!


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Claire, no she has had her family and never had any problems when she was pregnant.  I just am a born worrier!!!, wont be happy until baby is actually here   also, because we did have a natural pregnancy and found out at second scan that babys heartbeat had stopped has made me very cautious!!!.

trying to be very positive this time.

Nicky xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nicky I am sure everything is going to be perfect!   time does seam to stop when you are waiting for such an important event doesn't it!  Just think in a few months you will be cuddling your very own little baby   How exciting!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls just catching up!

Fudge cant believe your arrival is here! Congrats!

Kate xx


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Claire, back as promised

scan went really well today, one heart beat found, was very emotional time for me, dn and dh.  Cant wait for the next one.  thanks for your kind thoughts, very much appreciated.

take care 

Nicky xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nicky thats just brilliant!  So pleased everything was o.k and hopefully now you can relax a little! Or maybe not!   Are you going to find out the sex? If you are anything like I was I just couldn't wait the first time and thought it would help meg the second time round so we found out both times!   I am so impatient!!!  

Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks Claire, funny you ask about finding out the sex of the baby   we had a chat yesterday and dh doesn't want to know, but I do!!!.  Patience was never my strong point.  Hospital aren't keen to tell sex but will keep my eyes peeled and hopefully will be able to tell ha ha. 

Do feel much better now that we have seen heartbeat, starting to seem quite real.  We are going to tell a few more people this weekend, so getting excited.

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nicky do many people know about you having a surrogate? or indeed about your fertility problems? Your family will start buying you bits and bobs for the baby now!!!   Your bottom draw will be bulging!!!


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

only close friends and family know about fertility problems.  Because we have been ttc for 13 years it was easier to tell people we were having problems than telling lies!!!

We have only told a few close family members about the surrogacy.  Mainly because it is my niece.  But now that we have had our first scan, feel easier telling a few more people.  Told  my db last nite and he has already agreed to buy the pram.  Bless him

Nickyxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nicky thats really nice  . What a speacial person your niece must be


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

[glow=GREEN,2,300][fly] NEXT FULL MOON
24TH DECEMBER 01:16
MEERY CHRISTAMAS![/fly]


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

I am really intrigued by this -and the fact that; desperate for a baby, I will try anything (I have even driven four hours to blackpool and four hours back in one day to touch a fertility statue?! ).

I have a silly question...when you break the egg in the saucer , do you surround the egg with leaves or the saucer??


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning Baby2 (do you have a real name )
    Brake the egg into the saucer then pop the leaves round the egg in the saucer   Dont think yourself mad love   a little word of advice though.....say the chant inside so your neighbours cant hear you!!!!! They WILL think your mad!!!   plus its tooooooo blumming cold to be outside in your nightdress!!!  Maybe the fertility Godess will be generous with her Xmas presents this year!!! Good luck love  .

Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm in Canada at my Dads! not sure I will get to do it this time! 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

MMMM A TRICKY ONE DIZZI!!! DO THE SPELL AND LET DAD THINK YOUR BONKERS OR NOT DO SPELL AND LEAVE DAD THINKING YOU ARE NORMAL!!!!!   GO ON DO IT!!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls 

Claire how r u hun?

Can i also just buy a baby's bonnet on the 24th of december?

Kate xx


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi ladies

If you dont mind, I will carry on doing it for all you ladies - hopefully my luck will rub off 

Nicky xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Kate love  . I am really good thanks   Things been a bit tough but o.k now (I think!) Yep a bonnet is good but find out what shops sell them in advance as you could be fighting your way round every shop in town on the busiest day of the year!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Claire, I'm still undecided, the other problem is Snow and green leaves 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Dizzi nobody said they had to be real?? Could you tak some fake ones or pop some holly in your suitcase


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Take Holly with you  Can you imagine the questions and answers if you get stopped to check your bags Dizzi  
I'll add you to my wishes this year 

Shelley Xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

ta hun  Dads got huge fir trees which I think are evergreen, so after Ive made a snowman, done some snow angels I'm sure a few leaves and a spell wont be seen as Odd behaviour 

Thanks claire & shelley

~Dizzi~


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Shelly maybe missletoe would be better!!! Then if anybody asks what its for you can show them!!!  

Dizzi your xmas sounds great!!! Do a snow angel for us will you!?!


----------



## canoworms (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi there,

I'm interested in giving this a go, about to start first tx in Jan.

As the full moon is in the early hours of Christmas Eve, can you put the saucer out late on the evening of the 23rd?

Thanks

Sophie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

canoworms said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm interested in giving this a go, about to start first tx in Jan.
> 
> ...


Yes you can hun


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Claire will get one on friday i think  

Kate xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi
just found this thread!!!  Can someone tell me what im suppose to do??  Thanks xxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi everyone

Well i had a read back of your postings and had a go last night....but i did one thing wrong!!

I broke the egg and sent dh out to collect green leaves    he came back with a cold nose and a handful of leafs lol  i surrounded them and sprinkled the salt and did the chant, but cos i live in a flat i had to put it on my window ceil instead...however i placed it next too a baby's bonnet (well it was a pack of two cos its all i had)!  

We actually waited up and had some bms while we waited!    Then at 1:16am i chanted the chant and looked up to the moon which was shining soo bright onto my window ceil i felt she was listening so fingers crossed!


But now im left with the egg....What do i do with it??  xxxx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

mac

an update for you. jack edward and Harry bernard were born on 18/9/07

Chris


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

HELLO LADIES,
  I HOPE YOU ARE ALL ENJOYING XMAS AND HAVEING LOTS OF FUN! WELL DONE TO THOSES OF YOU WHO DID THE SPELL, I JUST RAN OUT OF TIME BUT DID THINK OF YOU ALL  .

CHRIS CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BEAUTIFUL LITTLE BOYS! THEY REALLY ARE GORGEOUS! OH I'M NOT MAC ANY MOE AS I AM DIVORCING MY KNOBHEAD OF A HUSBAND!   JUST PLAIN OLD CLAIRE FROM NOW ON!

SPECIALMUM I IMAGINE YOU HAVE DISSPOSED OF THE EGG BY NOW BUT I NORMALLY POP IT UNDER A BUSH OR PLANT OUTSIDE SO IT KIND OF GOES BACK TO NATURE, THAT OR ITS ALREADY BEEN EATEN BY SOME NIGHT TIME CREATURE! OR MY DOG! GOOD LUCK LOVE.

LOVE & HUGS,
CLAIRE,
XXX.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

helloo Claire

Sorry to hear about ur marriage hun,    I have gotten rid of egg now but left it out on windown ceil for two nights lol

It would be great to hear from ff's who had this work, or anyone who had something happen to their egg etc...

Fingers crossed for u all xxxxx


Dont forget to let us know when the next one is!! xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Full Moon dates 2008

Year Month Day Time Day of week 
2008 Jan 22 13:36 Tue 
2008 Feb 21 03:32 Thu 
2008 Mar 21 18:41 Fri 
2008 Apr 20 10:27 Sun 
2008 May 20 02:13 Tue 
2008 Jun 18 17:32 Wed 
2008 Jul 18 08:00 Fri 
2008 Aug 16 21:18 Sat 
2008 Sep 15 09:15 Mon 
2008 Oct 14 20:04 Tue 
2008 Nov 13 06:19 Thu 
2008 Dec 12 16:39 Fri 


Here are next years full moon dates  So next one is Tueaday Jan 22 at 13:36. Good luck!


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

Did my spell on the last full moon. What do I do with the egg now though as it is still there!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Claire!!  Plenty of chances for 2008 then x

My egg didnt go so i had to get rid of it unfortunitly but i did recite the chant again and explain at the end what i was doing lol

Looking forward to the next Full moon xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Mrs Dibbles just pop it under a shrub/tree/bush in your garden   Aparently trees are a fertilty sign too


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

How weird, I went to get rid of my egg this pm which had been there since the full moon and it had completely disappeared! spooky! Hope its a good omen


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

special mum   are congratulations in order?

everyone else, I hope 2008 is the year that all dreams are fulfilled 

Nicky xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hehehe YEP! i tested this morning (dont know why really) and i got my first ever faint second line!!!  Hubby and i are just speechless!

I have been posting all day for confirmation and advice lol

Im so scared it might be gone tomorrow!!

Thanks Fertility goddess!! xxxx  Ive been telling everyone about the spell! xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

SpecialMum is it still a + ?  Tell me before I burst!!!!!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Claire
Sorry hun but im not testing again till monday! With clearblue!! As i would only be about 12dpo so i must give it chance lol xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Right then you MUST tell us as soon as you know!!!   Good luck love, fingers crossed!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

specialmum 

Claire I diddn't do the spell in the end, I was in bed poorly, and AF arrived the day before after a 100 days!
~Dizzi~


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

specialmum - fingers and toes crossed for you for Monday, please let us know  

everyone else Happy New Year heres hoping 2008 will be the year!!!!

best wishes

Nicky xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Dizzi next week is another year!!!!! If you know what I mean!!!   100 days!!!!!   At least now you can start a fresh in 2008   Sorry to hear you have been poorly   not a great way to spend xmas especially when seeing your Dad.

Specialmum still got everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks girls! Will post once i know..God im so nervous,  Been feeling sicky,bloated and occassionally dizzy today but im so worried that with all that cramping things arent too good.

But i will keep u posted! 

All the best xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks claire  

Specialmum         hun


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

SpecialMum praying for that BIG fat posative love!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry girls Clearblue digital says "Not pregnant" so im not sure where that leaves us but we are both very sad this morning and not sure whether we need to tell gp or not..

Thanks for all ur kind messages though xx


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Aw   really thought it was your time.  Look after yourself and take care.

Nicky xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

[fly] HAPPY NEW YEAR!
WISHING YOU ALL GOOD LUCK FOR 2008
HOPE IT BRINGS ALL YOUR DREAMS AND WISHES.
LOVE & HUGS
CLAIRE, MEGAN & CONNOR
XXX.[/fly]

Specialmum so sorry love .


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

thanks girls, something is def happening down there as i have had ovary pains non stop!!  But what i dont know..going to see how i feel in a couple of days as might call gp. otherwise testing again on saturday!

All the best xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Good luck for tommorrow Specialmum  . Pray you get that BFP!!!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi 

i tested again yesterday and still "Not pregnant"!!  I am going to speak to the gp on monday..Thanks xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

So sorry specailmum  . Let us know how you get on love


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are ok?

Will catch up with u soon

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=124633.0


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

~*~*~* Full Moon Magic Spell 
Tuesday 22nd Jan*~*~*~​


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

arrrrgghhhh ive missed it!!  Can i do it now its 14:11?


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

I cant see the moon anywhere!!  its too bright and white clouds everywhere lol..guess i will have to wait now till next one..


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Where are you Special mum


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi
im in hertfordshire,  its lovely and the sun is soooo bright!  but there are white puffy clouds too and i just cant see if the moon is there lol


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

You don't have to do it the actual time of the full moon hun. I am doing mine tonight 

Shelley Xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Me too!

And saying a special prayer to Claire to


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Didn't do the spell last night but did go out and have 'a natter' about me, my life/career, all you wonderful girls, a few of my family that need it right now and included you Claire and Dan  

Shelley Xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Me either Shelley, felt too poorly but I looked out the window and said the spell along with a few words for Claire 

~Dizzi~


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Girls
I didnt prepare the egg etc but chanted the spell 3 times whilst closing my eyes and sitting by the window.

Does anyone know how claire is and her family?  xxxx


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

I had to sneak out and do my spell last night when DH was watching the football because otherwise he would think I am mad!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Special mum there is a thread on g&b with news, the link is in a post abouve if you need it 
~Dizzi~


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
      Like some of you I didn't do the spell this month but just had a few words with the Goddess. Thank you all for thinking about me and Dan and including us in your hearts. Dans funeral is on Wed 30th Jan at 10am, so please say a little prayer for Dan then. The specialists seam to think he may well of had a heart condition that caused his death. We will not find out for at least 3 months as a specialist in London is doing tests. I still think I am going to wake up any minute and it will all of been a nasty dream. Our Dan will always be with us. Thanks again ladies I wish you all the luck in the world.

Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,
Every month we go outside under a full moon and ask/thank the fertility Goddess for a child. When I was ttc I found this lady on ebay selling pewter fertility Goddess charms. I have just bought a couple of my friends one and 2 weeks on one of them has just told me she is expecting!!!  They are nice little things and very cheep!  I know you girls will try anything so I thought I would share it with you!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FERTILITY-GODDESS-Pewter-Charm-Detailed-16mm-69p_W0QQitemZ170169257022QQihZ007QQcategoryZ13776QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQtrksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.

/links


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
    Any moon news  Updates please!  

Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Full Moon dates 2008

Year Month Day Time Day of week 
2008 Jan 22 13:36 Tue 
2008 Feb 21 03:32 Thu 
2008 Mar 21 18:41 Fri 
2008 Apr 20 10:27 Sun 
2008 May 20 02:13 Tue 
2008 Jun 18 17:32 Wed 
2008 Jul 18 08:00 Fri 
2008 Aug 16 21:18 Sat 
2008 Sep 15 09:15 Mon 
2008 Oct 14 20:04 Tue 
2008 Nov 13 06:19 Thu 
2008 Dec 12 16:39 Fri 

Jenny how you going? any action in the giving birth front  Love to you babe.


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

No action on the birth front,   baby likes it where he is.   Got hospital appointment today as they don't want me to go too far over my due date so it will not be much longer now.   Will let you know once he finally makes an appearance.  

Jenny


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

No news here yet! lol 

Im passed the 100 day cycle now    I will be testing on saturday if no af shows but its more to clear my mind than expecting a result lol

Its so windy here, how is everyone else?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Jenny wow time has gone quick!

Im expecting one precious bubba 

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

~#~2008 Feb 21 03:32 Thu~#~

Get your eggs ready ladies!!!  Its Connors birthday 2 days after the spell so I will be saying thank you to the goddess!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Claire!

Im hoping to do it this month, im hoping that my af that has been gone for over 100 days might make a show or be a very very late BFP!  

Good luck girls xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=130021.msg1923467#msg1923467


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Did anyone catch the esclipe?

Right girls ive have a serious question about tonight!!!


Can u use a out of date egg? im going   here cos i cant get any fresh and i have checked and mine are out of date!!!!

And for those that this has worked what tips can u give us...

Good luck xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Specialmum, I shouldnt think it will make a difference! Just hope it hasnt gone yuk and stink! 

Any body else doing the spell tonight then? I only just noticed the link about the eclipse  Would love to of seen that! Oh well back to the spell.....I will have a word for all you ladies on your behalf (just in case you forget or havent got an egg in!!! )

   GOOD LUCK LADIES


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Claire!

I need to have a word with her about my af, which has still gone missing..now 116 ish days and although in some ways nice not when i got BFN today and i cant re-try knowing im not cycling right arrrrrghhh so perhaps she will beable to sort this out for me lol

Good luck xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

SPECIALMUM I WILL BEG HER TO SORT IT OUT FOR YOU!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank YOU!!  Someone has got too!! im going   here!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Just noticed we actually have a reminder about the spell in the upcoming events bit on main board page! I guess Dizzi might have something to do with that! Thanks!   

Specialmum bless you love I imagine you are   Give it a week after tonight and AF will be here   believe in the power of the fertility goddess!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Claire!  xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

~*Claire*~ said:


> Just noticed we actually have a reminder about the spell in the upcoming events bit on main board page! I guess Dizzi might have something to do with that! Thanks!
> 
> Specialmum bless you love I imagine you are  Give it a week after tonight and AF will be here  believe in the power of the fertility goddess!!!


I have it Linked to the main calender 

~Dizzi~


----------



## misstattoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
                I'm going to be getting my ET tomorrow so I'm going to do the spell tonight. Does it matter what type of green leaves?


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi misstattoo

Good luck hun, i dont think it does...we used some from a bush near us and some from a new bush we brought..

I sure dizzi or claire will be along in abit xxx

CLAIRE could u re-write what we are meant to say hun xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Nope, any green leaves hun  

I couldn't see the eclipse last night for all the clouds  

Good luck to everyone


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

WE ALREADY HAVE SOME BFP's AFTER THIS SPELL!!! 


HI GIRLS,
IT MIGHT NOT COME UNDER COMPLEMENTARY THERAPIES BUT ITS WORTH A GO! THIS SPELL MUST BE DONE ON A FULL MOON.

BRAKE AN EGG IN TO A SAUCER AND SURROUND WITH GREEN LEAVES, SPRINKLE WITH SALT AND RECITE THIS CHANT...............

I WILL HAVE A BABY, THE GODDESS OF FERTILITY WILL BLESS ME SOON, BEFORE THE WANING OF THE MOON.

IN THE EVENING LEAVE THE SAUCER IN THE GARDEN.
OR BUY A BABY'S BONNET ON A FULL MOON. 
THERE ARE SOME REALLY HARD ONES BUT THESE ARE EASY SPELLS AND FINGERS CROSSED MIGHT JUST HELP! GIVE THEM A GO AND LET ME KNOW IF THEY WORK FOR YOU!
TAKE CARE,
CLAIRE.

ANY GREEN LEAVES WILL DO, ONE TIME I EVEN USED LEAVES OF MY LUCKY BAMBOO CAUSE I COUDLNT FIND ANY!!!  SOME HERBS WILL DO IE BASIL FLAT LEAF PARSLY ETC, HEDGEROW, FLOWER LEAVES ANYTHING!!!  I AM JUST ABOUT TO GET MY STUFF READY FOR THE SPELL AND WILL DO IT WHEN KIDS HAVE GONE TO BED AT ABOUT 7;30PM 

DIZZI YOU ARE GOOD! 

BEST OF LUCK,
LOVE & HUGS,
CLAIRE,
XXX.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks claire! xxx

Well i will send dh out again to fetch me some leaves lol  I hope the out of date egg wont be a bad sign   

xxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Right i have done mine! Well i broke the eggs (yep im being cheeky and asking for either two healthy ovaries or twins!    ) and added the salt and dh took it into the garden and added the leafs...But its so windy here the leafs keep blowing away and so dh has now replaced them 3 times!!! Bless him xx

Good luck girls not long now xx

What does waning mean?


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

The moon wanes when it gradually appears less and less round, after the full moon. I looked it up!!!  

I did the egg part but not the spell. I actually begged the Goddess for you SPECIALMUM!!!!!   and also for a friend of another thread Ann Marie   I am sure she listened!   Oscar my dog eat the egg this morning as it was tsill there  . SP your DH is good helping out! Most of them think us bonkers!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

~*Claire*~ said:


> The moon wanes when it gradually appears less and less round, after the full moon. I looked it up!!!
> 
> I did the egg part but not the spell. I actually begged the Goddess for you SPECIALMUM!!!!!  and also for a friend of another thread Ann Marie  I am sure she listened!  Oscar my dog eat the egg this morning as it was tsill there . SP your DH is good helping out! Most of them think us bonkers!!!


I think he has his moments lol No he was fab last night cos his ecemza was v.sore so he hadnt been out alday and then to go out last night when it was freezing!!! arrrhhh bless. Thank you claire for talking to her for me, i sat in my bedroom and watched the moon in and out of the clouds (great view)..i chatted for awhile about how i was feeling and how much i needed this, it had gotten too dark by then and couldnt see her at all BUT just as i was chanting the spell...and i got the bit of before the waning of the moon she came out of the dark clouds and beamed so clearly!...   hoping this was a sign lol

Did anyone else do this??
xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

SM ~ Even if I am not doing the spell I talk to the goddess  Have done for a long time, my friend is wiccan so he is always doing some spell or another, sometimes sky-clad (meaning naked)


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Shellebell said:


> SM ~ Even if I am not doing the spell I talk to the goddess  Have done for a long time, my friend is wiccan so he is always doing some spell or another, sometimes sky-clad (meaning naked)


Wow naked hey! gosh he is confident lol Its comforting isnt it to chat to the moon so shiny and bright, hope ur dreams come true xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

bother... a day out... I missed this month!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

dont panic hun, i said to look out for all our ff girls!! Plus u could always have a chat with her tonight, xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I cant remember exactly the spell but i did read up on one where you and your partner have to stand in the moon light naked facing a certain way and chant a spell!  Not for me I'm afraid but i bow down to you if you would be up for it!    There is another simple one about planting an egg under a tree but i cant remember the details. I think we have enough on our plates remembering eggs!!!  

Armi have a quick word tonight love  .


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

i live in a flat where we have a communal gardens so i cant imagine us doing that..but hey u never know!!    

Dh has just gone and checked egg(s) and he has poured them into the bushes for nature but he said only one yolk he could see (the leaves had welded to the saucer) so u will just have to wait and see now!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Claire I have done the egg being planted under a tree/plant, you basically write/decorate the egg and as you are tending the plant you are also tending the wish. I will have to see if I can find it


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

this sounds interesting!! xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Claire guess what!!!!  I had some red spotting when i wiped this morning!!!!  So fingers crossed girls that i might just be getting my af!    xxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

SM.........COME ON AF!!!!!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well my spotting has just been that!    i have wiped a few more times since and just an occassional spot so its more likely i have caught something inside than af......still cramping and have felt sicky all day!  

Im going to see how im doing tomorrow to whether i call the gp on monday...Whats going on!!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

SM I asked for your Af to turn up within the next week!   The human body can be a bloody funny thing cant it?! Docs might be able to give you something to aid it? see what they say   if nothing it might put your mind at rest a bit  .


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Claire, im seeing the new gyne team on thurs so hopefully all my questions will be answered then lol

xxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

SM I hope things get sorted for you soon love  . I will keep on at the Goddess every month until you get that BFP!!!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks hun!!  xxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

SM any sign yet?


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hehehe NOPE!          

still got lower backache but cramping has eased..had some funny tums but thats it.

Oh the Joys.. 

thanks for asking hun xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

What a cr~per!!!  .  COME ON!!!!!

Any News from the spell girls then


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I have some spell news to report!  Last full moon I asked....no actually I begged! the fertility goddess to help SM and also a friend of mine on this site ikklesmiler (Anne Marie). Well I am over joyed to tell you all that Anne Marie got a BFP!!!!!!! I am sure you will all join me in sending her our congratulations and wish her a happy and healthy PG and beyond!!!  

Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ive got some news!!!

Havent been to app yet but i got my first ever surge on opk....................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=3&pos=0

So im either ovulating or pregnant!!!!

Will post later xxxx

Ps CONGRATULATION ANNE!!! xx THANKS CLAIRE!!! xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Sm OMG!!!!! Everything is crossed for you love!!!   Can we make it a full house and get 2 out of 2!!!   Whats your next move


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

first gyne app at 2:45pm hun...Thank god as i dont think i could wait any longer im shaking and giddy lol

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh SM thinking of you love!!!   I am off to pick Meg up from school very soon but will pop back on later to see how you got on. Good luck and fingers crossed!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi ya girls
Well what an eventful afternoon!!!

First of all this place was fantastic, lovely receptionist as i got there really early lol  We waited for a short time which i spent worrying    Finally got into to see the consultant..lovely man and also in the same room a female gp...both were patient, listened, asked ME what I wanted and WOW!

Firstly they were so pleased with my weightloss YAY!!!  

I had swabs taken (made me crampy since though  )  He was abit heavy handed with my little insides when he investigated.

He didnt scan    But my next appointment he will  ... 
He didnt check if i was preggy girls!  

But i went for a blood test to check hormone levels and testrone (sp?)  

I was given Provera!!!!!  YEP thats right finally lol  i have to get to some serious bms and in 3 weeks if no af or BFP im to start my provera....

And he is pleased with my weightloss and has no problem referring me to hammersmith when my bmi is lowered!! YAY!

So although i still dont know if im currently pregnant (Could he have told when doing internal examination?? )  And we werent totally sure if im about to ovulate lol i do feel better...I have just had a hormonal blood test done so in 2 weeks we will know if i O'd now...and If i have to take provera im to get a day 21 blood test done.

So all in all girls i think i will pop to the supermarket tonight and get a test to make sure... 

But before then i might just take dh in to the bedroom...if cramps are perminting!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Well SM we are non the wiser!!!   Go get that pee stick love!!! and enjoy your bedroom gymnastics!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I saw that ann marie (ikklesmiler) got her BFP and so pleased for her.

Loads of luck SM

Kate xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

How long till the next full moon?  
I wish I'd seen this page sooner


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

The next one is 21st march hun, if u scroll to the first page it will give u all the dates and what to do...Good luck xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

~*Claire*~ said:


> HI GIRLS,
> IT MIGHT NOT COME UNDER COMPLEMENTARY THERAPIES BUT ITS WORTH A GO! THIS SPELL MUST BE DONE ON A FULL MOON.
> 
> BRAKE AN EGG IN TO A SAUCER AND SURROUND WITH GREEN LEAVES, SPRINKLE WITH SALT AND RECITE THIS CHANT...............
> ...


Full Moon dates 2008

Year Month Day Time Day of week 
2008 Jan 22 13:36 Tue 
2008 Feb 21 03:32 Thu 
2008 Mar 21 18:41 Fri 
2008 Apr 20 10:27 Sun 
2008 May 20 02:13 Tue 
2008 Jun 18 17:32 Wed 
2008 Jul 18 08:00 Fri 
2008 Aug 16 21:18 Sat 
2008 Sep 15 09:15 Mon 
2008 Oct 14 20:04 Tue 
2008 Nov 13 06:19 Thu 
2008 Dec 12 16:39 Fri

I am doing an up to date PG/baby list soon!!!!!!! If you have any up to date info PLEASE let me know!!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

BLOW ME A BUBBLE IF YOU THINK THIS A GOOD SPELL!!!!!!!   I would like my bubbles to end in 3!!!!!!! come on ladies my divorce is nearly due!!!


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hiya

I don't know if anyone remembers me from posting on this thread in November. 

After reading on here that you should buy a babies bonnet on the full moon we went out to buy one but could only find a pack of 2!! Which we bought. My dp joked at the time cause he thinks these things are rubbish "does that mean we'll have twins now then?!"  

Well he's not laughing now! But I am!  

GOOD LUCK SPELLERS!!    

Maria x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Claire hun..gone abit mental with ur bubbles lol hope double 3 is ok!!


Maria..WOW!!! Well im off to do that and the egg next time then lol xxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Maria, congratulations!!!    TWINS!!!!!!!   Well done!!!

SM thanks for the bubbles!!!   3 has always been my lucky number


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

3 is a very magical number  

I found that other spell

Tke an egg and paint a picture of a pg lady on it (and other related symbol you think of) in green food dye
bury it in a pot and spinkle grass seed (or another seed that you may like) on top repeating these words

Hidden deep in an earth filled pot
left to stand where the sun is hot
an egg beneath the soil below
a child within me starts to grow

Water daily and leave on a sunny windowsill


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thats a nice one!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Well..... I missed the full moon for this cycle.....
PLUS we just bought some eggs.....
PLUS I have a bag of grass seed - so I'm gonna try this.
BUT.... need to wait for morning and DH to go to work!!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Good luck!!  Let us know how u get on!!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I bought all the stuff to do this spell but never needed it as The Full moon one worked! Hence Connor!!!  Good luck with it!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Claire Im not sure whats happening about that af but the fertility goddess obviously had other plans for me as im ovulating!!!  So im going need baby luck now lol

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Claire - do i dare say good luck with the divorce?! My EDD is the 28/8/08.

I didnt do the spell but Claire says she does it for the ladies on this site so must have worked for me 

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

SM WOOOHOOOOO!!!!!!!       baby vibes your way love!!!    Everything si crossed for you!!!

kate I always mention you in my spell   Hope your feeling well, and that bubs is being good for you!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Claire...Been busy everyday since thurs so im hoping we have done the job lol  Dh hasnt been complaining    But i felt less sexy yesterday so i think ive ovulated now...but we will proberely do it again later just to make sure!!    

Kate     for u and baby!!  U so derserve this and i hope u are feeling better xxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

SM Good to hear you habe been busy!!!   When will your 2ww start? oooooh countdown starts soon!!!    

Who is the bubble monster then Whoever it is thanks!!!    I hope they bring me luck with the job I had an intervoew for today! Should find out tommorrow if i have it or not!!! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

i dont know claire..think it might be as of yesterday??  if i got the surge thurs..takes 2-3days for ovulation but def felt different yesterday...possibley today is 1dpo!!!  Wowowowowwow!

Good luck with the job hun!!     

You've been a fab support to me


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

SM brill so we should count down from today!!! lots of      for a BFP!!!!!   I am very posative about the job   Should find out tommorrow, or if not then very soon  .


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well i have my fingers crossed for u hun...let us know how u get on! xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well i have my fingers crossed for u!! let us know how u get on....x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

SM will do  .  Hopefully it will be today  .  How you today? Just about to have a look when the next full moon is.....hopefully we can get one in before your test day? cant remember how long its been since last one   Days seam to blur into one right now!

Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

2008 Mar 21 18:41 Fri  

maybe not SM!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hehehe Well i tested today cos i went dizzy in the post office yesterday and as expected it was bfn but it just means that i have ovulated and we have def covered that one lol

The Consultant wants me to wait 3 weeks from our app on 28th feb hun so guess what.....

[fly][size=18pt]That would be thurs 20th march!!!!size] [/fly] 

Mayb i should hold off one more day!!! xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

SM definately hold off one day!!! Lets get our spell and begging in first!!!  I bet you wont be able to wait that long and will be tempted to test early!   Try to be good!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

yeah i proberely will be busting to test by then but lets pray to the fertility goddess first!!!  

Any news from ur job?? xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

No not yet   She did say in the next few days  then maybe tommorrow (Today) but no news yet. I hope she lets me know tommorrow as I need time to prepare!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Arrrrrhhh hopefully she will call soon hun, dont panic!  What is the job..if u dont mind me asking? xxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Pole dancer.......NO NO NO NO only joking!!!!!   I havent the body for pole dancing!!!   Dinner lady/cook at a senior school. 16 hours a week, term time only plus it means I get to drop meg aff at school and pick her up too. The only thing is Mum will have to collect Connor from pre school and she doesnt always have the car as dad goes to work in it some days. Con is only going Monday and friday at the moment and everything is fine because my sisters son also goes on those days and She said she will collect Con and take him back to hers. The thing is she goes back to college in September so things will be different and not sure what will happen but we will cross that bridge when we come to it  

How you feeling today? I need to contact you so will send you a Im right away, please reply asap!!!!! or else!!!!!  

Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi hun, ive pm'd u back lol

Im goodish, got a little headache and feeling tired!

Im 4dpo yay!!  god i want this to work lol

Trying to surround myself with orange too but havent anything so am going to have a look around.

Any news??

Hope u get it, id offer to help out if i was closer hun...fingers still crossed!! xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh bless ya!!!  Go buy a couple of bags of orages!!! healthy mind healthy body!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Claire hun i am only 4dpo yet i was so tired this afternoon at 4pm i thought id go for a lay down (very unlike me) and i slept for 3 and half hours!!!      Both dh and i were so shocked!!  He said he was going to wake me but thought i needed the sleep!

I hope this is all good signs!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning,
  SM I hope you slept last night after your long kip!!!   I think I came out in sympathy for you as I just lay there wide awake till nearly 1am!!! got up at 5:18!!! 
    Hope the tiredness is a sign of your hormones working over time       your way  .

Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

[fly]  I GOT THE JOB!!!   [/fly]

AM expect a delivery soon . Hope your feeling o.k today


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

[fly]* WOO HOO!! WELL DONE CLAIRE!!! YAy!!!*[/fly]

[fly]               [/fly]

[fly]                  [/fly]


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

I slept well last night too hun, woke up early to pee then went back to sleep till 11am!!!!    

Im 5dpo!!  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls 

SM - hope u get a BFP!

Claire - well done on getting the job!! LOL - when do u start as a pole dancer then?!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Kate as soon as I get fitted with my 9inch heels!!!  .  Hows the PG going?  

SM are you still feeling tired? Bless you  . Has the postman been yet  

Any more spell news form you ladies?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Claire.

Yeah the PG is going well now - after lots and lots of sickness and bleeding im finally enjoying it now although still feel exhausted!

Hope your little ones are still as cute as ever and you are looking after yourself? U know my number if u need me.

Kate xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Claire, Post man came today!!!  THANK YOU!!  they are lovely, ive popped on on a chain and wearing it lol  Is that right?

I keep holding it..

Thank u ever so much, it was such a lovely thoughtful thing to do!!  I dont know how to repay u!!!

I am still tired lol  having afternoon or evening naps and still sleeping well at night    Nipples are still sore too lol

I really felt preggy thurs night as i had a sort of twinge which then made me go all warm and silly lol

      

Are u starting the job on monday  I got a new job too starting in late april/early may...nice and easy childminding 22hrs aweek.  

Thanks again hun..Will catch up later as ive got to go shopping xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Aww i have missed something? What has claire done for u hunni? Or is it a secret?

Kate xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Congrat Claire on your new job


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Kamac80 said:


> Aww i have missed something? What has claire done for u hunni? Or is it a secret?
> 
> Kate xx


I dont think so hun, i got a lovely charm in the post which helped claire and her friend get pregnant...its abeatiful piece and alovely thought!!!

THANK YOU!! xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

SM I got one then got Pg, My friend Zoe fell PG after recieveing hers and so did iklesmiler   I like to think they helped   I sent two because as they are pewter sometimes the ring/hoop bit can brake (after time!)  Hope it helps you too love  . (You did get 2 didnt you?)

Kate You didnt need a charm in the end!   Glad your feeling better now  

Shell thanks love!   I start Monday and am a bit worried in case all the kids are really horrible!   or I cant do the job?

Have a great Sunday ladies.

Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes claire i got two thank u!!  I am wearing it already, and i try to hold it and rub it lol  Its really lovely!! xxxxxx

U will be fine tomorrow hun, dont take any crap lol but make sure u are approachable,   

Not long now till full moon!!!  PLease Goddess of fertility!!!!!!    

Im 8dpo now lol, had a thing for cheese yesterday and im sooooo tired!!  Really hope this is my time!!

Have a wonderful day girls xxxxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi ladies

Claire- WoooooooHooooooooo on getting the job- well done you - good luck for your 1st day x

SM- fingers crossed for you for this cycle

Kate- hope pregnancy is being kind to you now

 

M J
xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

MJ thanks! I am just about to get ready for work!!! LOL!!! Sounds very strange!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhh Calire what great news   Well done you and good luck sweetie

         

Love n hugs to all 3 of you

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Have a great first day hun!!!  Hope u are inside and not out with that wind lol

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

SM - what a lovely thing for Claire to send  

Claire - what a lovely thing to do - you are so kind to everyone 

Fidget MJ hope u are well

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
    Well everything went really well yesterday   I am in the canteen/kitchen so not outside with the kids!  . I am serving this week and just hope it goes well from now on!  . The other ladies are really nice and they seam to have a luagh so fingers crossed they like me!  Thanks for all your kind works of encouragment  

Debs thanks love  . Here is the start of our new lives!  

Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

New *BETTER* life honey 

So glad it went well and whats not to like eh! they will love you


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thats great Claire!!  Of course they will love u, my mum was a dinner lady and she use to muck about lol  And bring home goodies  

Stay positive! xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Claire im afraid my af came last night, i had some orange cm on tues night and on wed it became red. 

Very sad but atleast af is here now and it came naturally rather than using provera.

Hopfully my fertility goddess charm will work next time and i can ask for a BFP this time..xxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh SM so sorry love  . Well you can start this cycle with an idea when you might ovulate? ov pee sticks at the ready maybe Have faith it will happen for you babe  .

Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi

Im just awaiting what the clinic thinks, dont know whether they want to do tests or scan etc in this cycle to get some better info or just leave me lol

Feeling hazy and funny,  

Hows the job going hun? do u work most days and are u still in the kitchen?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I work Monday - Friday and  we do a different job every week   i am serveing this week but not sure whats next week? there are other dinner ladies who work outside so i wont ever be doing that! Thank god!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

It sounds great!!!  Well done u!!!

Are u giving big portions or are u being mean hahahaahahahaha... 

Mayb next week is cleaning the loo?     only joking!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

God I hope not!!! LOL!!!   I give very generous portions! as i feel sorry for some of the kids!!!  some of them you just want to mother!!!


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls i havent been here for a while but just wanted to wish you loads of luck with the spell    

claire i bet you end up spoiling them kids giving them free cakes and stuff  

kate hows bubs doing will you be finding out what you having  

alls well here evie is nearly 4months now   the time is flying by


----------



## misstattoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Guess what?!  I did the fertility spell last month and i've got a .  scan 2nd April. So i'll be thanking and praying to the Goddess next full moon to help me grow a healthy baby. 
Hi Everyone hope your all well


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

[fly]_Wooooo hooo hun!!! thats fantastic news xxx_[/fly]

Hi fudgeyfu, ur little is adorable and so cute at 4mths!!

Claire, hows u hun?

Well im gearing up to next spell, she gave me my af after it missing for 4mths so lets hope she will grant me a miracle baby too....i also have my fertility goddesses charms which Claire i have made into earrings!!!!

Im thinking of buying a newborn hat this time too, see if that works...

ooooooh its exciting!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

fudgey Evie is just so cute!!! Glad you popped on  

Misstattoo CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! I am chuffed to bits for you love  

SM earings is a great idea!!! I am sure this month belongs to you


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi hun
Well im back from babysitting and while i was out i had a big clot... not sure what this was but might bring it up with gp as i am also still headachy and i have alittle temp.
xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

SM ~ When I have a long time waiting or next AF to show, the next one is normally heavy/clotty, the joys of pcos


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

sm hope everything is o.k?


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

How are you lovely lot    Will have a look when the next full moon is and let you know.....

Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Full Moon dates 2008

Year Month Day Time Day of week 
2008 Jan 22 13:36 Tue  
2008 Feb 21 03:32 Thu  
2008 Mar 21 18:41 Fri 
2008 Apr 20 10:27 Sun 
2008 May 20 02:13 Tue 
2008 Jun 18 17:32 Wed 
2008 Jul 18 08:00 Fri 
2008 Aug 16 21:18 Sat 
2008 Sep 15 09:15 Mon 
2008 Oct 14 20:04 Tue 
2008 Nov 13 06:19 Thu 
2008 Dec 12 16:39 Fri


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Claire the next Full moon is on my Wedding Anniversary !!! I will update the calender for it 

I am away for this one - but I will say a prayer.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi hun

Thanks for reminder!!  Got to get my egg ready lol... if the goddess is a women mayb if  i put out a chocolate one she would be happier    

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Specialmum* said:


> hi hun
> 
> Thanks for reminder!! Got to get my egg ready lol... if the goddess is a women mayb if i put out a chocolate one she would be happier
> 
> xxx


Just saw this Specialmum and had to chuckle 

Here's something that may give you some positive thoughts...

Eostre (Easter) was an Anglo-Saxon goddess of spring...Eostre's festival was a celebration of the Spring Equinox.

Eostre is associated with various aspects related to the renewal of life: eggs spring, fertility and the hare (allegedly for its rapid and prolific reproduction, like the rabbit !!).

Eostre is also where the word oestrogen comes from...so all related to fertility !! There is also Ostara who was the Norse Goddess of fertility.

Good luck ladies......  
Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Dizzi best just to have a word with the Goddess than   Enjoy your aniversayr!

SM yeah maybe a chocolate egg work best!!! LOL!!!   you nutter!!! LOL!!!

Nataha...hmmmmm very intersting! maybe easter is a doubly good time to be doing the spell then  

Hope everyone is well  .

Love & Hugs,
Claire,
XXX,


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

minxy thats very interesting, thanks hun....so we should all make like rabbits then!!!

Claire ~ Nutter... Me?     


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

[fly]* ONE DAY TO GO!!! *[/fly]


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

[fly]~FULL MOON TONIGHT!!!~
~friday 21st~[/fly]

Get down the shops for thoses eggs and bonnets ladies!!! Wishing you all the luck in the world for this month! I will beg my usual plea for you all! 

Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## elvis2003 (Jan 27, 2005)

hi ladies,im jumping on this thread if thats ok..got plans to do my first spell tonight,and more excited about it than i thought i would be!!! good luck all fellow spellers (hi speacial mum!) and happy easter!love rach xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello!

Well im gearing up to it, its 6pm or there abouts isnt it

I have my egg!  i cant do bonnet thing but all my prays are on this egg...id like a nice BFP please!!

Good luck girls!!  Welcome elvis2003!! xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck !





Take care
Natasha x


----------



## elvis2003 (Jan 27, 2005)

hi all
well,ive just done my first ever spell,not feeling pg yet but who knows lol
DH went to buy a baby bonnet today,and i cleared out a bottom drawer to put it in,in aid of *making room* for baby,also have got rid of my old IVF needles,left over meds etc..which i was keeping hold of for some sentimental reason...feel like ttc naturally is such the best path for us at the minute,feeling great!so,if the spell hasnt got us pg,its def.got us a lot more focussed and    
good luck to all fellow spellers
with much love
rach xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Me and Meg did the spell for you ladies tonight! I asked that SM could have her wish and become a mummy! PLEASE make it true  .
Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Good luck rachel, i did the spell but i had to be quick as i was chatting lol i hope she doesnt mind....

fingers crossed! xxxx

THANK YOU CLAIRE!! and i thought u had _other_ things on ur mind! hehehe


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning Gals,
  Well its so windy here today I think my egg might just of blown away!!! Small bits of snow coming down too!  Everything is crossed that we get some BFP's out of this months spell!

Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ladies hope u are all ok?

Congrats on the new BFP's!

Claire - glad the new job is going well!

Fudge - im not finding out what im having hun i really want a surprise!!

Kate xx


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

I forgot about the spell this month and then when I thought about it we didn't have any eggs. Oh well not much is likely to happen this month anyway as waiting to start ICSI treatment April/May I will be speaking to the fertility goddess alot then!!!!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

i havent posted on here in ages lol

Just popped on here to see when next spell was due and its april 20th... so if no af i will beg for another af cos it worked last time!!!

Hi claire love ur new pic!!  havent i seen it somewhere else     

Good luck girls!!
xxxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi Girls

OMG Claire, you have changed   Loving it 
Specialmum I looked yest to see when the next one was, its a new moon tonight  

Love n hugs to all

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Claire loving the new photo!! U look so fab and confident!

Kate xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Claire my lovely!!!

What a beautiful picture, I have a feeling our hair cut is the same    

You look beautiful darling


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Have my egg... will be doing it tonight. Does anyone know what time??
armi
xoxo
I have EC on Tuesday.. so really good timing for me!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

armi said:


> Have my egg... will be doing it tonight. Does anyone know what time??
> armi
> xoxo
> I have EC on Tuesday.. so really good timing for me!!!


Here u go hun:

Full Moon dates 2008

Year Month Day Time Day of week 
2008 Jan 22 13:36 Tue 
2008 Feb 21 03:32 Thu 
2008 Mar 21 18:41 Fri 
*2008 Apr 20 10:27 Sun *   
2008 May 20 02:13 Tue 
2008 Jun 18 17:32 Wed 
2008 Jul 18 08:00 Fri 
2008 Aug 16 21:18 Sat 
2008 Sep 15 09:15 Mon 
2008 Oct 14 20:04 Tue 
2008 Nov 13 06:19 Thu 
2008 Dec 12 16:39 Fri

Good luck hun and all the best for the EC xxxxx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Thast is 8 minutes after my HCG injection.... that has got to be lucky. Please let me join your crew of lucky spell bumpers. 
Thanks for the link!"!!


----------



## elvis2003 (Jan 27, 2005)

wow armi,thats got to be a good omen,good luck! x


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

would the spell be tonight or tommorrow night I am a bit confused?


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

tomorrow night. 

Girls I really really want this.... I know everyone else does... but I am going to put all positivity into this. 

Anyone else doing the spell??


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning lovelies.....
Im doing the spell for you all tonight  ......Dont worry if you did it yesterday...just leave your saucer outside tonight too!!! You know to be on the safe side!!! lol!!!  

Armi...wow you HAVE to do this months spell!!! I will ask for you too  

Thanks for all your lovely comments on my new picture!!! Ive lost nearly 2 1/2 stone now and am feeling great!!!   Life is good and Im enjoying it..... Good luck with the spell ladies...I wll ask for you all too... 

Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks Claire
xoxo


----------



## elvis2003 (Jan 27, 2005)

thats so sweet clare,thankyou!!! and congrats on your weight loss,well done you!
ill be spelling tonite,i best bring last spells egg in from the garden hadnt i!
love rach
good luck all !!
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh yes I'll be doing this tonight too. Just asked DH if he would do it with me - he looked at me as if I was a total nutter!!
Hi Armi!
Do we have to do it at 10.57? I'm stimming and having trouble to stay awake past 9.....might have to set my alarm.

K
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

claire u really are on the up - u go girl 

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

just about to do the spell for you ladies... will make sure i mention every one of you... 

Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks Claire, I did it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Right I have a good feeling about this month ladies...I am sure we will have some spell babies arriving in a few months!!!  
Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I hope so as well Claire


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

can i join you please?

Can you tell me all about this spell please?

H x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Hickson, 
Welcome to our thread...the spell is really easy and uses the fertility symbol of the egg... I will put up the spell with full instructions for you to read...i will also put up the full moon date list for you and everybody else... It only takes a minute to do so well worth a go!!! 

Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Full Moon dates 2008

Year Month Day Time Day of week 
2008 Jan 22 13:36 Tue  
2008 Feb 21 03:32 Thu 
2008 Mar 21 18:41 Fri 

2008 Apr 20 10:27 Sun 
2008 May 20 02:13 Tue 
2008 Jun 18 17:32 Wed 
2008 Jul 18 08:00 Fri 
2008 Aug 16 21:18 Sat 
2008 Sep 15 09:15 Mon 
2008 Oct 14 20:04 Tue 
2008 Nov 13 06:19 Thu 
2008 Dec 12 16:39 Fri


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

WE ALREADY HAVE SOME BFP's AFTER THIS SPELL!!!


HI GIRLS,
IT MIGHT NOT COME UNDER COMPLEMENTARY THERAPIES BUT ITS WORTH A GO! THIS SPELL MUST BE DONE ON A FULL MOON.

BRAKE AN EGG IN TO A SAUCER AND SURROUND WITH GREEN LEAVES, SPRINKLE WITH SALT AND RECITE THIS CHANT...............

I WILL HAVE A BABY, THE GODDESS OF FERTILITY WILL BLESS ME SOON, BEFORE THE WANING OF THE MOON.

IN THE EVENING LEAVE THE SAUCER IN THE GARDEN.
OR BUY A BABY'S BONNET ON A FULL MOON. 
THERE ARE SOME REALLY HARD ONES BUT THESE ARE EASY SPELLS AND FINGERS CROSSED MIGHT JUST HELP! GIVE THEM A GO AND LET ME KNOW IF THEY WORK FOR YOU!
TAKE CARE,
CLAIRE.


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls i just wanted to pop on and tell you my news   we got a natural   cant quite believe it as my tubes are really 

blocked   maybe i bought a bonnet for dd on the full moon and didnt relise  

hope everyone is ok and goodluck with the spell


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Fudgey  I am soooooo chuffed for you babe!!!  ....I want to give you a MASSIVE hug!!!  
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

OMG fudge that is fantastic news!! Massive congrats!

Kate xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

wELL I am waiting , my test date will be 9th May 2008. Hoping for BFP. Did the spell. Fingers crossed


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks girls  

claire you looking fab  

kate do you know what you having  

armi goodluck on the 9th


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

thanks fudge


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls - i will remember the next spell date and buy a bonnet for the other girls.

Armi - good luck for testing.

Fudge - no ive kept the flavour a surprise as ive always said i never wanted to know till the baby was born but its a nightmare trying to find neutral colours!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Fudgey thanks babe... I feel really good at the mo... and everything is going great with my new man!!!  

Kate... I couldnt wait with both of mine... I NEEDED to know!!! lol!!!

Armi...Im thinking of you love... Keep me up dated every step of the way!!! Everything is crossed!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Claire - new man?!! Have i missed something again?!

My friend cut my hair for me yesterday and its shorter than ive ever gone but feels good as my hair is usually so long!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Kate you mused of missed it!!!  I started chatting to him a few weeks ago and then met up with him for a date a few weeks later... I used to go to school with him (he was in my brothers year and was a couple of year below me) His Sisiter was in my year. Anyway we have been out on a few dates now and met up lots... He lives in Birginham and Im in Nottingham so its a bit between us(Not too far) He tries to get up either every week or every other week... He is wanting to move back to Notts so when he does things will be tons nicer for us...well i hope so anyway!!!lol   I might get sick of him Oh dear I do hope not!!!   Its getting a bit serious now as we have both changed our face book profiles from single to In a relationship!!! lol. He has met the kids and gets on with them great... I have even told my ex about him as I thought he had a right to know who was around the kids plus I didnt want him questioning Meg about "Mummys Friend!" he is meeting my folks next times hes up.Right I think thats everything!!! lol!!! Ill keep you updated...


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yeah i must have been on another planet!! LOL Im really pleased for u! He sounds lovely and u certainly deserve some fun and happiness 

Great that he gets on with the kids as thats the most important thing. Hopefully he will move back up north near you.

You are looking fantastic in your photo there and after all u have been through i wish you all the happiness in the world along with your gorgeous kiddies 

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh thanks Kate...   That means so much to be...


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I meant it as you have helped me when i first split up with my ex DH.

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks Kate...

Any news from you spellers

Armi?? anything to tell 

Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi claire hope u are ok?

Yes definitely - any news from anyone?

I need to check the next spell date so i can do it for the others.

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS perky!!!   Im chuffed to bits for you babe...

I will put the date list up again... I think its around the 20th May will do it now...


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Full Moon dates 2008

Year Month Day Time Day of week 
2008 Jan 22 13:36 Tue 
2008 Feb 21 03:32 Thu 
2008 Mar 21 18:41 Fri

2008 Apr 20 10:27 Sun  
2008 May 20 02:13 Tue

2008 Jun 18 17:32 Wed 
2008 Jul 18 08:00 Fri 
2008 Aug 16 21:18 Sat 
2008 Sep 15 09:15 Mon 
2008 Oct 14 20:04 Tue 
2008 Nov 13 06:19 Thu 
2008 Dec 12 16:39 Fri


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Look at armi's signature 

_OMG BFP!!! 1ST scan 22nd May 08
Due date 8th Jan 09 or 23rd Dec if twins!!!!!!_


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

OMG!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS armi!!!!!  I thought you had a secret to tell going by your face book profile!!! Naughty you for not telling us!!! lol!!! Im over the moon for you babes... Keep us updated all the way...


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Apart from my  !!!  No. But we need to do the spell for some of my London girls.. your powers worked on me!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Congrats Perky and Armi what fantastic news!

Claire did the spell for the girls on this thread months ago as i always forget! And thinking thats why i got my BFP  So i will go and buy the bonnet on the 20th may for the other girls on this site.

Kate xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Great idea kamac.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all

spurred on by perky & armi's success on the London girl thread i am going to give this a go on the 20th   wish me luck     Do they actually sell baby bonnets anymore?   Very sweet

Good luck to all

Julie xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

OOOOOh new recruits!!! lol Welcome  Julie-Anne... hey anythings worth a try isnt it!!! and our sucess rate it creeping up!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Julie - they sell them in places like Tesco Extra etc - im going to go and buy a couple of bonnets on the 20th ready for my baby but will give a little wish and prayer at the same time for all you girls 

Kate xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Julie-Anne I di the egg spell. Will do it for you and WIggie this month and anyone else who wants me to do it for them!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

I'll do it for you Julie Anne and Wiggie too and everyone else on the 20th. x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh thanks for the welcome everyone  Any help gratefully received, I will have to get some eggs in and will check out somewhere to get a bonnet- just to cover my bases   Hope the luck rubs off on me    

thanks again  

Julie xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Tuesday night I will be spelling... anyone wanting my to spell for them let me knw!!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

I brought my eggs today- never have them in the house so have 6 to use. Will have to creep outside so DH doesn't spot me as he already thinks I'm bonkers. If I want to do it for others do I use a diffrent egg for each person as I want to do one for my fellow London girls cubster & wiggie

Julie x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

and Nat!!! Lots of London girls cycling this month!!!


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi..

Could you do the spell for me please..my hubby thinks i'm bonkers!.and if he see's me creeping outside that will finish him off!

My Name is Fiona..

Thanks.xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah I've got mine all planned- I'll have to sneak out without DH knowing if he arrives back - flying into terminal 5 - need I say more- I'll do one for you too Fiona


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

The madness begins!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL why do our male partners think we are all bonkers doing this!?

I brought a baby bonnet and will say a prayer for the london girls tonite.

Kate xx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Thanks Julie Anne   x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

IM SORRY LADIES I DIDNT MANAGE TO DO THE SPELL THIS MONTH  , BUT WITH EVERONE ELSE DOING IT FOR YOU IM SURE WE WILL HAVE GOOD RESULTS!!!  . THINKING OF YOU ALL.....


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=141516.0

N x


----------

